# "flea bites" for affection?



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,

weird question...

My 4 month old puppy, cooper, has a very weird trait. If he is getting a satisfying belly rub or butt scratch, ect... instead of licking he does these little teeny tinny "flea bites" on hands, feet, couch or whatever is close by. They kinda hurt as its like getting pinched about 40 times a minute.

He has a minor rash but its really in any situation where I would expect a dog to lick, or when affection would be given. He does not have fleas, we just went to the vet and he has frontline on. The vet said it was a sign of affection but i learned here not to really accept non-medical advice from most vets.

my only guess (which is kinda out there) was that he had Demodex as a puppy along with the whole litter that was rescued, maybe he associated that bite with feeling good/relief? 

Its not a big issue really, he's plenty sweet, just one of those weird traits that is rather annoying and no idea really how i would modify that behavior. 

any suggestions/input would be appreciated!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure. My dog can be mouthy, especially when she's excited. She was 5 1/2 months when we got her, but we followed the basic bite inhibition protocol (said "ouch!" and removed our attention). She will sometimes still mouth at my husband or me when she's really happy to see us, but mostly she just runs around with her mouth open when she's excited about something.


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

He is getting better with nipping weekly, low pressure almost all the time now unless he gets very excited. It is only in situations where he seems happy or enjoying the scratch/rub.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I have a cat who does something similar when he's being petted or scratched. He'll start licking himself or my hand like crazy. It's almost as if the sensation of being touched is too much and he needs to relieve some tension. Maybe that's what's happening with your little guy.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

My husky 'fleas' me when we play. It hurts like crap but I guess it's a game? xD


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks everyone.

Yes, it hurts like crap for sure. he does lick me sometimes but far less than he pinches with this baby teeth. 
oh well, ill see if anything changes as he gets older. There are much worse habits he could have.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It's a grooming type of behavior, I believe ... he itches, so scratches you  .... Use the same bite inhibition exercises. You may be able to train him to nibble instead of nip... resulting in a good back scratcher


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

You mean like little front teeth nibbles? Hamilton does that to us sometimes, it doesn't hurt at all though. Just kind of tickles.


----------



## Dutchbelly (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I have a very different view on this situation than most of the posters. I really do believe biting, nipping, nibbles, or anything of the sort is _not_ ok. I think it often gets overlooked with small dogs and puppies, but allowing the 6lb puppy to nip is the same as allowing the future 60lb dog (90lb, etc.) to nip. If you allow your puppy to bite you, it's owner/alpha, you're opening yourself for the possiblity that someday you'll be watching your full grown dog playfully bite a young child after a bellyrub. At a young age it's actually quite easy to break the puppy of the behavior. If you're playing with the puppy, and it nips you, playtime is instantly over. Say no the instant it happens, and stop playing. If they need to chew on something, give them something acceptable to chew on, like rawhide, etc. Drawing clear boundries is very important at the puppy age, and this (as a large dog owner) is a boundry I personally feel is not negotiable.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Dutchbelly said:


> I think I have a very different view on this situation than most of the posters. I really do believe biting, nipping, nibbles, or anything of the sort is _not_ ok. I think it often gets overlooked with small dogs and puppies, but allowing the 6lb puppy to nip is the same as allowing the future 60lb dog (90lb, etc.) to nip. If you allow your puppy to bite you, it's owner/alpha, you're opening yourself for the possiblity that someday you'll be watching your full grown dog playfully bite a young child after a bellyrub. At a young age it's actually quite easy to break the puppy of the behavior. If you're playing with the puppy, and it nips you, playtime is instantly over. Say no the instant it happens, and stop playing. If they need to chew on something, give them something acceptable to chew on, like rawhide, etc. Drawing clear boundries is very important at the puppy age, and this (as a large dog owner) is a boundry I personally feel is not negotiable.


I don't think you understand the kind of nibbling I'm thinking of. As I describe with my dog, he isn't *biting.* He's nibbling, licking, nibbling, licking like he does when he's grooming himself. My cats do the same thing. I interpret it more as affection or bonding activity.


----------



## Dutchbelly (Jan 5, 2013)

I think you may be correct Hambonez. It's not a trait any of my dogs have exhibited. I do believe it's possible your dog might be grooming you from your description, I'm thinking you mean he's using the front of his teeth to rub, and not actually catching your skin between them? That's likely something completely different. I tend to be overly wary of any nipping with dogs. I have a family member who's dog actually cleans his feet, which is kinda neat. I am however very concerned with the nipping and biting that I'm reading about in this thread that "hurts like crap" but is being tolerated.


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input!

As others have said, it's not a bite really but the very front teeth pinching more than anything and its totally different than when he actually nips. 


The grooming thing does make sense esp with the rash he has, but I am still not going to reward the behavior and am redirecting to toys for the time being.


----------



## Husky99 (Dec 16, 2011)

cooperthemut said:


> Thanks everyone for the input!
> 
> As others have said, it's not a bite really but the very front teeth pinching more than anything and its totally different than when he actually nips.
> 
> ...


My dog Bear has done that since he was a puppy and I believe that when he does it he is wanting to give you a massage too, since you are petting him too. So if its the same thing he might be just trying to groom you too.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

My dog does it to when he is excited and my playing with him or hes getting excited with my other dog. Its a sign of affection and grooming.


----------



## cooperthemut (Dec 20, 2012)

Quick update:
The redirection and yelping has worked! 

After a few days of giving him toys or yelping like if he nipped he has altered from "Flea Bites" to "Flea gumming"
no more pain/pinching sensation just a tickle now.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay! Glad you're seeing improvement.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You are now a convert to the Fold. Keep up the practice, and tune-up when needed, b/c a growing pup can forget temporarily. But, now you are an expert and can advise others with this problem.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> I don't think you understand the kind of nibbling I'm thinking of. As I describe with my dog, he isn't *biting.* He's nibbling, licking, nibbling, licking like he does when he's grooming himself. My cats do the same thing. I interpret it more as affection or bonding activity.


Our hound dog does that too. I actually think it shows incredible bite inhibition and there isn't any pressure at all (let alone any pain) so we don't bother correcting it. Really its more like her running her teeth along you skin instead of nibbling. It sounds like OP's dog is more forceful though. Anything that causes pain is much too hard and should be dealt with using bite inhibition techniques (look at the stick 'the bite stops here'). If 'flea bites' means an immediate end to the petting session I bet they will become less and less frequent. Nothing fancy necessary (or even redirection), just get up and walk away the moment he 'flea bites' you, for the next minute or so the dog doesn't exist... he'll put two and two together pretty quick.


----------

